# How long to walk puppy



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

Just wondered what guidelines you followed re walking young puppy. Ruby will be able to get out of her bag soon (which she is desperate too lol!) but obviously I don't want to over do it or cause any damage. I read on internet a guide is 5 mins per month of age?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

You'll get loads of differing advice on this subject! I tended to take my lead by Lolly. She soon let me know when she was tired and needed a carry. I don't think the 'not too much exercise as a puppy' rule applies so much for medium and smaller breeds. I think its more for larger breeds. But I'm no expert!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I started with just 5 min walks around the block with Kiki - everything was so new to her and she was a pup who just sat at everything new until she had it worked out in her head - kids on scooters, houses with barking dogs in them, cars driving past, postman and his bag etc etc.
We would go out maybe 3 times a day same walk - once she was more confident (after about a week) we extended a little up onto the field so she could have an off lead gallop. Walk time 10-15mins. Again we would do this 3 times a day. Soon she was holding onto her poo until we went out for a walk and now she never poops in the garden..
Very quickly we built up and now we have 3 or 4 walks a day between half an hour and an hour - but she is off lead for the majority most of the time rushing around like a loon!! If she was tired she'd walk closer to me and more quietly.
Bigger breeds of dogs do need more gentle exercise as they grow because of the strain on their joints, but as long as you build your dog up to the level of exercise you are happy to give them slowly and are consistent you should be fine.
But I do think it is important not to overwhelm your puppy with new experiences when they are already tired... so car journey to new places and shorter walks where everything is new, would be my advice.


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I asked my vet this and she said for this size dog it's not so important it's more the larger thick set like English bull terriers etc. I walk muttley as long as he's happy and running around we're usually out for at least an hour.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I was told its the large dogs like labs you should be careful with. Mine are so active there was no stopping them, but several short walks are better than one long one.


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

thanks for all your advice yes we had to be careful with our lab as a puppy but makes sense not such a problem with cockapoos.


----------

